# Haunted Hills Cemetery 2010



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

This yrs haunt was fun. I've been really busy, but still managed to get what I feel as being a successful haunt up.
On to the pics.....


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

[


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

IMG]http://hauntspace.com/file/pic/gallery/38957_view.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You have the most distinctive creatures populating your haunt, Tyler. I like the witch and puppeteer in particular.


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Looks great!!!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Really nice work Tyler ....!!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Yes, great work ... very original pieces!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Everything looks really good, excellent work Tyler!


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Thanks guys!


----------

